

Ask HN: Where Can I Learn Design Online? - nemesis1637

I feel like there are an incredible amount of resources online where I can learn how to code and learn about almost every business practice necessary to run a startup. But where can I go to learn about design? I acknowledge that design requires a certain level of creativity that can't necessarily be 'taught' but are there online resources that can at least help me understand the aspects of a good logo, a good layout, etc...?
======
msvan
Go to dribbble.com or some other site where designers hang out and study the
snapshots people upload. Pay attention to details.

What textures do they use? What about spacing? How do they mix fonts? What
colors do they mix? How do they use perspective and lighting? What's unique
about the design?

Then try to design stuff yourself. I've found that doing is the best way to
learn, and that's true for more than just design. Study great designers, make
your own stuff, and you'll see your skill level gradually improve. I don't
consider myself an expert designer but I know how to mix and match things to
make a reasonably compelling design. This is how I learnt.

If you want to go beyond that point, and I may be talking beyond my
qualifications now, I believe you should pick up the pen and paper and start
working on your traditional drawing technique -- get the hang of value and
form.

------
LarryMade2
Just like programming, business, etc.;

First read some of the basics articles on design basics, typography, layout,
color, etc.

Start a scrapbook of designs you like or things that inspire you fashion,
scenery, signs, logos, screenshots, web layouts, architecture, etc.

Now try to recreate some of the designs that you like, not as easy as looking
at em, but you need the practice. As you get better you will form your
strengths and inner-opinions and build your own style to make your own stuff.

------
gtmtg
HackDesign (<http://hackdesign.org/>) might be what you're looking for. It
offers these weekly lessons, with interactive content, feedback, and the like.

~~~
nemesis1637
That looks promising. That's kind of what I was thinking of. Thanks!

